# hair bows.....



## strollingbones

yes i have been reduced to this...hair bows....they are costly for not having much in them....so my and mama bear have decided to try to make them....i mean hell how hard can this be?  

any hints....i am watching diy videos ....dont look that hard..and i just forked over 20 bones for 4 fucking bows.....so i am willing to learn....

3-3.5" Boutique Hair Bows : TWO Red and Black Lady Bug Hair Bows Hair Clip Set


----------



## Bonzi

I only had boys (thank god!) - I do have grandkids but don't have to do that stuff (thank god!)


----------



## strollingbones

i hate you more today than yesterday you do realize that......grandkids?  i want one lol....bestest baby is one i am in the process of taking over lol....she belongs to family friends .....i only had the one boy and nephews....it is amazing how different little girls are...with mama bear she looks like a hollywood baby....with me.....we look like we live under an underpass...its just rather sad...


----------



## Bonzi

awww.... yeah all my grandkids are girls.  They are really STEP grandkids but still.... they have so much family here locally, and, most of the other women (their other grandmother, aunts etc.) they are all used to girls being around.  I'm used to boys being around having raised sons and being super close to my brother.  I can hardly do my own hair much less someone elses....


----------



## strollingbones

hair....i finally get the hair done...and just as i am thanking the fates...she reaches up and pulls the elastic out.....so tempting to wack her with the brush right in that soft spot lol......i just start over


----------



## koshergrl

Youtube has awesome hair bow craft videos.


----------



## strollingbones

i have been watching them its not hard...just gotta have a ton of ribbon....i love the roche ones


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

now of them are finished due to not having.......a huge list of things.....mainly frigging clips that are in transit from mars apparently....i love the little flowers.....they are easy and will look great when finished...with a center piece....i have a few things for that but not enough and you will never have the right ribbon....and i am learning ribbon choice is damned important...satin ribbon makes a 6 point star...grosgrain makes a 5 point star....the russian chicks are kick ass in doing the folded satin flowers...grumpy keeps thinking i am watching porn when i have the russian chicks on....they use the same music...these ladies do flowers out of satin ribbon...not for hair bows but for wedding etc....it is simple amazing to watch them do these flowers


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

ribbon contrast is important .....something hard to learn after making something and going...aww hell ....too much alike are the ribbons


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

okay got the child and the satin bow together....its way too big for any flat spot on her head lol...smaller bows....i got smaller ones but just got the small clips...it really is a slow boat from china


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I did a bunch for my g-daughters years ago. Each was a character, a doll and very involved. I made the so they came apart and the bow converted into a little bed. 

This book is a good start and then you can design whatever you want from there.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000O84FRM/?tag=ff0d01-20

Lots of other possibilities -

character hair bows - Google Search

Character & animal hair bows

Character hairbows


----------

